# Hayward Fire Grenade



## bombboy (Apr 28, 2011)

This has been at my work, displayed for quite awhile now. It's on loan from the local museum, but I've been pestering the art folks to let me have it. Not getting anywhere........


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## epackage (Apr 28, 2011)

It's nice that it can displayed at a local museum for all to enjoy...


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello bomboy,  I have some early Fire Grenades and I have gotten some neat coverage in booklets published.  I have four of the early Clyde Glass Fire Grenades with Stoppers.  I got interested in them because they were hand blown in three leaf mold sections and had the Lions face on all three mold seams.  They were made with the burst off blowpipe method and the tops of the finish were left with the rough jagged edge.  The stoppers were also blown in to a three leaf mold and the burst off open end of the stoppers also have the rough jagged edge.  
 I would like to see clear pictures of the one you posted, especially of the top at an angular shot.  Is there any embossing on the bottom? and how many sections to the mold?  
 Thanks,  RED Matthews


----------



## bombboy (May 5, 2011)

Hi Red, good to hear from you. Unfortunately the Hayward is in a display case and I can't get to it. In a couple of months the displays will be changed out and I can get all the info from it then. From the looks of it, I'm thinking it still has the original contents, althougth the folks say its been emptied and resealed???? I have a portable analyzer and can id the contents for them when I have access. They also have a ginger beer from the local area that I will be checking out. 
 Take care and I'll send you the details when I can.
 Mark


----------



## bombboy (May 5, 2011)

"****yzer"  REALLY ??????   A N A L Y Z E


----------



## bombboy (May 5, 2011)

forgot the  R


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2011)

This didn't do to well in the OCR and the PDF is a bit blurry for me but ...
     "In Hayward's hand grenade the bottle was found to contain a yellowish,  'lightly turbid aqueous liquid, containing in solution 16-7per cent, of  chloride of calcium and 56 per cent, of chloride of magnesium, with the  usual impurities of crude salt. The contents weighed 760 grammesâ€”450  grammes equal lib." 

English mechanic and world of science: with which are incorporated ... - Google Books Result1888 - Science
_Fire_ Grenades...


----------



## GuntherHess (May 6, 2011)

yea I have heard the early grenades mostly contained salt water.  Later grenades switched to carbon tetrachloride as a better fire suppressant.


----------



## bombboy (May 6, 2011)

Hey Matt, wasn't it the other way around? I thought that when they realized carbon tet caused serious lung issues/death, is when they changed to salt water. The later versions were marked as being filled with salt water. Could've sworn I read that sometime ago.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 6, 2011)

> Hey Matt, wasn't it the other way around? I thought that when they realized carbon tet caused serious lung issues/death, is when they changed to salt water. The later versions were marked as being filled with salt water. Could've sworn I read that sometime ago.


 
 From what I have read the pre-1900 ones used some type of salt water solution.
 Around 1910 or so Carbon Tet started being used. It vaporizes and displaces oxygen to help put out the fire.
 Carbon tet was common up till after WWII (1940s) when people started figuring out it might be somewhat dangerous. Glass fire grenades were obsolete by that time.
 It was still used in dry cleaning even when I was a kid.  I can remember using it quite a bit in high school and college chemistry labs.


----------

